# boost controller ?



## evocustomsinc (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a customer that wants a man boost contoler on his 2002 A6. is it possible to hook up a man boost controller if so what lines do you use. 
thanks


----------



## bradmb (May 2, 2006)

dont take this the wrong way, but do you really think you should be working on a car that you know nothing about? if i took my car to a shop and asked then to do some work and they said yes and later i found out they didnt know anything about what they were doing i would be pissed.


----------



## evocustomsinc (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (bradmb)*

i wasn't askin ur F...ing opinion i was askin how to do it ass...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (evocustomsinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evocustomsinc* »_i wasn't askin ur F...ing opinion i was askin how to do it ass...

Not exactly the best way to get people to respond to a question... but that is just MY opinion....








Tried Searching yet?
http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1708
Homework:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...h.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (evocustomsinc)*

Just Wow!
Have to agree with Bradmb and Mass... if I took my car to a shop (btw would never happen for so many reasons including this one) and found they were posting "how to mod my car for money" questions on free forums, I'd sue you... then we'd go out back for a few minutes to improve your attitude http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

LMAO!!


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: boost controller ? (evocustomsinc)*

well thats easy you just unplug the two pressure lines running into the n75 and plug them into the MBC and set the desired boost pressure. Make sure its not to lean or too hot and boomshaklaka


----------

